# Help Needed, Black Piranha?



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

Thinking of buying this piranha, seller says it's 7 1/2 inches. He wants 100 for it, is that reasonable or is there room to negotiate?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like S. Rhombeus to me!

Price sounds fair, I would see if he will budge a little... cant hurt


----------



## marcjr (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you sir!

Also how can you tell if its Guyana, Peru, or xingo-brazil?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The only way to ID collection point, would be talking to the person who imported it.


----------

